# G86 GPU with 4GB of GDDR4 and 256 shaders



## iDont (Apr 5, 2009)

I just installed a 8400gs next to my 9600gt card.
The 9600gt is using nvidia's 185.66 beta driver, whilst the 8400gs has no drivers installed yet.

Now it seems like GPU-z is messing something up because it says that the 8400gs has 256 shaders, 4GB of gddr4 and has the same clock speeds and fill rates/bandwith as my 9600gt.

Here is the validation link of my 8400gs:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/de9eg/

Screenshots of GPU-z with both my 9600gt and the 8400gs:









Looking at the fill rates, bandwidth and clock speeds of both cards, I think GPU-z has a problem with two cards of the same brand of which one has no drivers installed.

I know this will most likely be solved by simply installing a driver for the 8400gs, but I guess it still is a bug as GPU-z should just show less information about the card when no driver is installed instead of showing incorrect values.

-iDont

Edit: As expected, installing the driver (182.50) made GPU-z report the correct values.


----------



## Cheeseball (May 8, 2009)

LOL, it would be amazing is a 8400GS actually had 256 shaders.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2009)

Install the drivers and then see what it says.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Install the drivers and then see what it says.





iDont said:


> Edit: As expected, installing the driver (182.50) made GPU-z report the correct values.





Oh and this is also a month old


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2009)

Hey, what do you know...


----------



## Cheeseball (May 8, 2009)

Oh shit.


----------



## hat (May 8, 2009)

Dude, can I have your 8400gs?


----------



## a_ump (May 8, 2009)

haha true dat man, just photoshop it, bullshit some crazy mod of putting memory chips on it for all the nubs to gasp in awe at and then photoshop the clocks and make the core like 1,500mhz and shaders at 3750mhz. and say you have a water cooling loop with LN2(even though that won't work lol) might fool some people . though i don't get how it would calculate 256 shaders when there isn't even a GPU with that many cept for 9800GX2 but that doens't count lol. nice lil bug


----------



## hat (May 8, 2009)

Well he could say that he just dumps a minute amount of LN2 in this wc setup every so often to chill the water.


----------

